# Expanding my Business from London to Australia



## robert.hughes1987

Hey everyone!


In September 2015 I'm moving from the UK over to Sydney for 1 year to experience the country, but also to expand our UK based Digital Marketing Agency in Australia.

Currently we run everything in the UK, with several online stores and many UK based clients whom we work for.

My question is whether there's any restrictions to setup a Business in Australia, seeing as I'm on a 1 year working Visa. Also whether there are any extra difficulties when compared with setting up a Ltd company in the UK, or if you have any helpful advice. 

Primarily our business is B2B, but we also have several consumer based products we wish to launch in Australia.

Appreciate any advice or guidance!


----------

